# 46 Schwinn Attic find



## Dgoldman (Mar 19, 2018)

Well, it took me a year to find what I was looking for.  It's what I believe to be a early post war 46. This bike came from a small town in Pennsylvania. The new owners of the 80 year old house were cleaning it out and going through everything that was left in it. It was a state tax sale because the previous owner didn't pay her property taxes. She was around 80 years old and needed to be moved to an assisted care facility. She had no relatives so the house was sold with everything inside. The new owner went into the attic and their was this bike. Looks to be used very little. Paint is really good, chrome is good, seat is a leather Messinger. It has a tapered kick stand. The front and back tires are the original B.F. Goodrich Standards. They are not cracked and still soft with good tread. Tank is really good with the horn unit and battery tray inperfect condition. A original battery was in it dated 1947. Unbelievably, it still has a charge on it of 1.36 volts. The front fender light has corrosion and ate a hole through one side at the rear (Bummer). Battery tray is corroded so I will need to figure that out. I've been told it has a very un-common tank decal. Super excited to clean up, service and ride.


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 19, 2018)

Congratulations! Beautiful bike!


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 19, 2018)

Sweeeeet!  Love the color.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 19, 2018)

Nice bike but I'm leaning more towards '47 though. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dgoldman (Mar 19, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Nice bike but I'm leaning more towards '47 though. V/r Shawn



V/r Shawn,

Thanks for your input. I'm hearing a lot that's all over the map. Do you know of any other identifiers? I am going to pull the crank this weekend and see what it says.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 19, 2018)

Wow!
That bike is spectacular!
It sure seems like a lot of the super nice original condition bikes have some sort of battery acid damage.
Keeping a well maintained bike meant having the electrics working at all times, so when the bike got stored, unfortunately, the batteries weren't removed.
It's amazing that the battery in the tank still had some charge left on it.
Too bad the same couldn't been said about the Fenderlight.


----------



## sarmisluters (Mar 19, 2018)

Dgoldman said:


> Well, it took me a year to find what I was looking for.  It's what I believe to be a early post war 46. This bike came from a small town in Pennsylvania. The new owners of the 80 year old house were cleaning it out and going through everything that was left in it. It was a state tax sale because the previous owner didn't pay her property taxes. She was around 80 years old and needed to be moved to an assisted care facility. She had no relatives so the house was sold with everything inside. The new owner went into the attic and their was this bike. Looks to be used very little. Paint is really good, chrome is good, seat is a leather Messinger. It has a tapered kick stand. The front and back tires are the original B.F. Goodrich Standards. They are not cracked and still soft with good tread. Tank is really good with the horn unit and battery tray inperfect condition. A original battery was in it dated 1947. Unbelievably, it still has a charge on it of 1.36 volts. The front fender light has corrosion and ate a hole through one side at the rear (Bummer). Battery tray is corroded so I will need to figure that out. I've been told it has a very un-common tank decal. Super excited to clean up, service and ride.
> 
> 
> That’s tragic the lady who couldn’t pay her property taxes lost everything.
> ...


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 19, 2018)

This is why Howard Jarvis should be carved into Mount Rushmore.
No American should ever be forced to lose or sell their property because they couldn't keep up with the inflation rate of the taxation.
Paying a tax based on the market value of something is a scam.
It doesn't matter what it's worth.
You only have that value when you sell it.
Then you can pay the tax on it. Not before.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 19, 2018)

Sweet lady in pretty blue. My bet is down on 1946.


----------



## Intense One (Mar 20, 2018)

Dgoldman said:


> Well, it took me a year to find what I was looking for.  It's what I believe to be a early post war 46. This bike came from a small town in Pennsylvania. The new owners of the 80 year old house were cleaning it out and going through everything that was left in it. It was a state tax sale because the previous owner didn't pay her property taxes. She was around 80 years old and needed to be moved to an assisted care facility. She had no relatives so the house was sold with everything inside. The new owner went into the attic and their was this bike. Looks to be used very little. Paint is really good, chrome is good, seat is a leather Messinger. It has a tapered kick stand. The front and back tires are the original B.F. Goodrich Standards. They are not cracked and still soft with good tread. Tank is really good with the horn unit and battery tray inperfect condition. A original battery was in it dated 1947. Unbelievably, it still has a charge on it of 1.36 volts. The front fender light has corrosion and ate a hole through one side at the rear (Bummer). Battery tray is corroded so I will need to figure that out. I've been told it has a very un-common tank decal. Super excited to clean up, service and ride.
> View attachment 773460 View attachment 773512 View attachment 773458 View attachment 773459 View attachment 773460 View attachment 773461 View attachment 773462 View attachment 773463 View attachment 773464 View attachment 773507 View attachment 773461 View attachment 773462 View attachment 773463 View attachment 773464
> View attachment 773459
> View attachment 773458
> ...



Lucky guy...she's a cutie...


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Mar 20, 2018)

Dgoldman said:


> V/r Shawn,
> 
> Thanks for your input. I'm hearing a lot that's all over the map. Do you know of any other identifiers? I am going to pull the crank this weekend and see what it says.




@REC ... REC has been collecting serial numbers from this era; check with him on his dating thots for your serial number.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 20, 2018)

1946... early early... H I J K A with 5 digits is 46... probably made in late 45. H was also used in 41 so more then likely this is schwinn using up leftover B.B. shells that had already been stamped with a prewar serial. 
Probably had a ton of them ready to go and then pop goes the war... so when war over, start using it again. Waste not want not yada yada

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 20, 2018)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> 1946... early early... H I J K A with 5 digits is 46... probably made in late 45. H was also used in 41 so more then likely this is schwinn using up leftover B.B. shells that had already been stamped with a prewar serial.
> Probably had a ton of them ready to go and then pop goes the war... so when war over, start using it again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I stand corrected! Should have known that because when I saw that number I was thinking it looked like a '41 number. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dgoldman (Mar 20, 2018)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> 1946... early early... H I J K A with 5 digits is 46... probably made in late 45. H was also used in 41 so more then likely this is schwinn using up leftover B.B. shells that had already been stamped with a prewar serial.
> Probably had a ton of them ready to go and then pop goes the war... so when war over, start using it again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks so much Obi Wan! Really appreciate the clairification.


----------



## Dgoldman (Mar 20, 2018)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> 1946... early early... H I J K A with 5 digits is 46... probably made in late 45. H was also used in 41 so more then likely this is schwinn using up leftover B.B. shells that had already been stamped with a prewar serial.
> Probably had a ton of them ready to go and then pop goes the war... so when war over, start using it again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you Obi Wan. I really appreciate your help!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 20, 2018)

SWEET!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 20, 2018)

One super awesome Survivor!


----------



## stoney (Mar 20, 2018)

Congrats, love the cobalt blue. Beautiful bike.


----------



## Dgoldman (Mar 20, 2018)

stoney said:


> Congrats, love the cobalt blue. Beautiful bike.



Thanks! I'm pretty stoked about the color and condition of this bike.


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 20, 2018)

That's really wonderful...I wouldn't even dust it off.  That's a leave completely as is imo.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 20, 2018)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> 1946... early early... H I J K A with 5 digits is 46... probably made in late 45. H was also used in 41 so more then likely this is schwinn using up leftover B.B. shells that had already been stamped with a prewar serial.
> Probably had a ton of them ready to go and then pop goes the war... so when war over, start using it again. Waste not want not yada yada
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk








 ..............................................................

............................................... 100% ..........................................


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 26, 2018)

very nice bike. if anyone has one I need one of those front fenders with the light for the truss rod fork.


----------



## Dgoldman (Apr 1, 2018)

Started cleaning it up. It's unbelievable how little wear it has. All the bearings and races look like they have no wear. A little degreaser,  elbow grease and things are looking good. Original B.F.Goddrich tube that still holds air. I'm liking the chain.


----------



## Dgoldman (Apr 14, 2018)

Bike is all back together. Rebuilt the horn, works good! Rebuilt the original fender light switch, replaced battery tray and all works well. Every part was serviced and greased. Now it’s time to c

 

 ruze with my wife and my C model.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 14, 2018)

Exceptional ride! Hope the Wife really appreciates and enjoys it.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 14, 2018)

Turned out great, bright colors and the rims look new!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 15, 2018)

That thing is awesome, unbelievable condition.


----------



## Dgoldman (Apr 22, 2018)

Thanks everyone for kind words. I ordered some of John’s cream and black tires. Mounted them and wow, I can’t believe what a difference it makes. I first rode the bike on 

 the original BF Goodrich’s and it was a tank. Rolls super smooth and coasts like a dream.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 22, 2018)

Beautiful bike, damn that’s a pretty chain too.


----------



## Brutuskend (Feb 27, 2019)

stunning!


----------



## TieDye (Feb 28, 2019)

SWEET!!!  Beautiful lady.  Congrats!
Deb


----------



## Mymando (Mar 3, 2019)

Great time capsule find! That’s a rare occurrence these days to find a bike in that condition looks like it was stored after a few rides and never messed with again!


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 3, 2019)

What a cream puff!


----------



## Mymando (Mar 4, 2019)

Very straight,sweaty ,nice rider! Good price as well!!


----------



## HARPO (Mar 7, 2019)

WOW! That's a Museum piece! I can't believe the condition it's in. CONGRATS!!!!!!!!


----------



## vincev (Mar 7, 2019)

SWEET ! Get that old lady going down the road again !


----------



## Dgoldman (Mar 7, 2019)

Mymando said:


> Great time capsule find! That’s a rare occurrence these days to find a bike in that condition looks like it was stored after a few rides and never messed with again!



I think you’re right. The seat had a plastic bag wrapped around it when it was found.


----------



## Dgoldman (Mar 7, 2019)

My wife rides it quite a lot. We ride in Newport Beach with it on the board walk.


----------



## Drzdave58 (Apr 28, 2019)

BEW-TEE-FUL!!!


----------

